# GCCF, TICA or FIFE



## Vikingcats (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello, 
I have several cats of whom are all registered with GCCF. 
I also have a couple registered by their breeder with FIFE.

I have a lovely kitten that I would like to show. And I think he would do really well. And I am interested in travelling to show him. 
What are the benefits of FIFE and TICA and is it straight forward to register them when they are registered with GCCF or do I need to go back to their breeder?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

There are various differences in the registries and each has something similar and something different to the others.

FIFé (or Felis Britannica FB in the UK), is ring judged and is one judge and one certificate per day entered. Main classes are judged in the morning, judges put forward cats for nomination towards Best In Show, and then choose a cat for each breed/age to put into the Best In Show lineup. It tends to be quieter than other registries, and it can be a long day, however it's a lot more relaxing for the cats and you handle your own cats in everything except BIS. You're also more likely to get your certificates due to fewer cats entered.

TICA is also ring judged but there are 5+ rings per show, per day, therefore 5 chances per day of working towards your titles. TICA works on a points system for titles, where GCCF and FIFé work on a certificates basis. It's a very busy day and you don't always get feedback on the day. Competition is fierce, particularly in the LH classes, however you can still work towards titles via points and finals.

It really depends on what suits you and your cats


----------



## Vikingcats (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you. If I have a GrCh cat and have had him in only GCCF shows. And then take him to FIFE will he continue to add to his title? Or is it a different system.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's a different system, you have to start again and work up to Champion


----------



## Vikingcats (Oct 10, 2019)

Does the breeder have to register the kitten with FIFE? 

And also if I have a GrCh and I neuter him does he become GrCh & GrPr and subsequently the later title updates or does this get reset?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Vikingcats said:


> Does the breeder have to register the kitten with FIFE?
> 
> And also if I have a GrCh and I neuter him does he become GrCh & GrPr and subsequently the later title updates or does this get reset?


You can show as much as you like with FIFé but to claim titles you have to register. Edit - I misunderstood your question. No, you can transfer the cat yourself

If you neuter, it resets to no title and you've to work your way to Premier and upwards


----------

